# Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen



## Marcoskrew (8. Jan. 2014)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum,

ratlos suche ich schon seit ein paar Tagen über mein spezielles Problem, konnte bisher aber nichts finden.
Ich habe einen ca. 9 m² Teich im Frühjahr 2013 angelegt, mit einem kleinen Bachlauf und einer Filteranlage, welche ca. 6-7 Std. am Tag läuft. Ich habe wenige Goldfische und Pflanzen im Teich. 
Bisher war alles bestens, das Wasser ist schön klar und die Wasserqualität ist sehr gut, den paar Fischen gehts blendend. 
Aber meinen Pflanzen geht es gar nicht gut, diese sind braun und verwelkt. An den Pflanzen ist bei genauerer Betrachtung mit kleinen Algenfaden besetzt.
Ich habe mich auch nicht wirklich um die Pflanzen gekümmert, und/oder zurückgeschnitten.
Es scheint so als ob die Pflanzen kaputt gehen....

Bitte helft mir


----------



## lotharw (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hallo Marcoskrew,

wenn ein Filter ein und ausgeschaltet wird produziert er Giftstoffe,ein Filter sollte ohne Pause durchlaufen oder wenn er doch mal ausgeschaltet wird aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden und gereingt werden.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hi Marcoskrew,

willkommen im Forum

das die Pflanzen im Teich nun zum Großteil braun sind ist ganz normal. Nur wenige Stauden im Teich sind wintergrün, das Gro macht eine Winterruhe und zieht deshalb das Chloropyll aus dem Laub ab und stößt die alten Triebe/Blätter teilweise oder ganz ab (wie die meißten Laubbäume aus kalten Regionen), sie ziehen ein. Im Frühjahr, mit steigenden Temperaturen und länger werdenden Tagen treiben sie dann wieder aus

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hallo Marcoskrew,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverückten 

@ Frank ich klau mal und ergänze 



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das die Pflanzen im Teich nun zum Großteil braun sind ist ganz normal. Nur wenige sind wintergrün, das Gro macht eine Winterruhe und zieht deshalb das Chloropyll aus dem Laub ab und stößt die alten Triebe/Blätter teilweise oder ganz ab, sie ziehen wie Stauden im Blumenbeet ein. Im Frühjahr, mit steigenden Temperaturen und länger werdenden Tagen treiben sie dann wieder aus
> 
> MfG Frank



Das zurück ziehen der Pflanzen und damit abstoßen des grünen bringt auch nochmal zusätzlich Nährstoffe in deinen Teich, was dann bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen die Algen förmlich explodieren lässt.


LG René


----------



## laolamia (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

was ja auch pflanzen sind


----------



## minimuelli (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hallo,

auch bei mir gibt es recht lange Fadenalgen

Was hat das bloß wieder zu bedeuten???

Mein Teich ist momentan abgedeckt, der Filter läuft, eine Heizung läuft, die Pflanzen sind zurück geschnitten und unter der Abdeckung versteckt. Somit kommt kein großartiges Licht an die Pflanzen und an die Fadenalgen.

So ein sch....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Joerg (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hallo Marcoskrew,

:Willkommen2

der Filter sollte immer 24 Stunden laufen, damit sich darin Bakterien bilden können, die die Ausscheidungen der Fische in Nährstoffe umwandeln.
Der Teich ist neu und es dauert einige Zeit bis sich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen den Nährstoffen, die in den Teich kommen, und denen die rausgehol werden einstellt.

Hast du denn schon Vorbereitungen für den Winter getroffen, damit die Fische genügend Sauerstoff bekommen und die Gase entweichen können, die beim Zersetzen von Pflanzen entstehen?


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hallo Makroscrew (riesige Schraube ... ?),
ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Das aktuelle Wetter reicht halt für guten Algenwuchs, obwohl viele Pflanzen schon in Winterruhe sind. Wenn der nächste Frost kommt, dann ist das nicht mehr so optimal für den Teichstart im Frühjahr, und die Sauerstoff-Reserve für die Tiere im Teich in beiden Phasen... :?.
Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Es gibt freilich noch ein paar Pflanzen, die bei mir noch nicht abgestorben sind. Das Gleiche kannst Du auch im Garten beobachten - das Gras ist noch grün, die meisten Stauden sind es nicht mehr. In meinem Teich habe ich eine überschaubare Anzahl an Fischen (ohne Namen), daher verfalle ich jetzt nicht in Hektik. Hätte ich Kois, würde ich jetzt die Algen rausfischen, den Filterdurchlauf erhöhen, und zuheizen.


----------



## Marcoskrew (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Marcoskrew,
> 
> :Willkommen2
> 
> ...





Zunächst mal besten Dank für die Antworten,

also das ist ja sehr beruhigend wenn die Pflanzen sich im Winter zurückziehen.
Mit Vorbereitungen für den Winter meinst du z.B. eine Teichheizung? Diese habe ich, allerdings bei 14 Grad noch nicht in Gebrauch 
Meinetwegen kann jetzt auch der Frühling beginnen


----------



## Limnos (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pflanzen gehen kaputt, voller Algen*

Hi

Wozu soll im Winter ein Filter laufen? Heizen scheint ja bei Koi angezeigt zu sein. Aber beides wirkt sich auf die übrige belebte Welt nicht sonderlich positiv aus. Durch die höhere Temperatur beschleunigen wir den Stoffanbau, verringern damit den Sauerstoff dreifach: einmal durch Verbrauch, dann durch die Ruhezeit der meisten Grünpflanzen, zum anderen durch geringere Löslichkeit in wärmerem Wasser. Für höhere Pflanzen ist aber die Tageslichtlänge zu kurz, also kommt der erhöhte Stoffabbau einseitig den Algen zugute, von denen immer eine Art mit den gerade herrschenden Verhältnissen zurecht kommt. Wenn keine Koi im Teich sind, sind weder Filterung, noch Abdecken, noch Erwärmung nötig. Erstere kann die stabile Wärmeschichtung mit 4°C Wasser unten stören. Der Winter ist Ruhezeit. Auch eine *geschlossene* Eisdecke schadet den Fischen nicht. Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten selbst auf einem  nur 50 cm tiefen Teich keinerlei Maßnahmen ergriffen. Hier muss ich allerdings fairerweise sagen, dass sich das im wintermilden Niederrheingebiet noch immer als ausreichend erwiesen hat. Aber ab 1m Tiefe dürfte das für die Teiche in den Klimazonen 8a bis 7a ebenso zutreffen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

